# 15% OFF DISCOUNT CODE for 1500 feet waterproof Wireless Meat Thermometer



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 4, 2020)

Morning friends!
I'd like to share* 15% discount code* for Inkbird *1500 feet waterproof Wireless Meat Thermometer IRF-4S *here.
4 probesIPX5 Waterproof USB Rechargeable Battery, The battery can last for about 40 hours once fully recharged.
Magnetic DesignTemperature range is 0 C°-300 C°/32° F - 572 ° FTimer& Alarm & Backlit LCD
15% discount code *EBEQMVKN* for this awesome unit,*SAVE $11.25*.

Package Included: 
1 x Waterproof Wireless BBQ Thermometer
3 x Meat Probes
1 x Oven Probe
1 x USB Charging Cable
2 x Probe Clip
1 x English Manual


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks like a great deal from a great company!

Thanks for the offer,

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 4, 2020)

I highly recommend the Inkbird IRF-4S if anyone is in the market for a new thermo set up.


----------



## udaman (Apr 4, 2020)

i have this. works perfect


----------



## sl8o3b (May 2, 2020)

Is this offer expired or is it still valid?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 2, 2020)

sl8o3b said:


> Is this offer expired or is it still valid?


Hi there,
This is the discount code for April. No discount code is available for May at present.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## sl8o3b (May 2, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi there,
> The is the discount code for April. No discount code is available for May at present.
> Thanks for the support.


Thanks, good to know. I ll keep my eyes peeled. I'm new to these forums and smoking and wasn't sure about the posting.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 3, 2020)

Are extra probes available for purchase?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 3, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Are extra probes available for purchase?


Yes friend.
Here is the amazon link for the IRF-4S probe:


----------

